# Hello children (ENTP'd UP)



## sooner (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey every1, im a ENTP (As you can probably already see) and im just making my grand entrance.



(Ima ENTP this place UHP!)


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings sooner and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum sooner. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Grand entrance, you say? 

Well, before you even think of taking that first step, let me take you for a stroll in my pumpkin carriage and roll the red carpet for all to see. 

This has to be an extravagant grand entrance.


----------



## sooner (Jun 30, 2009)

Res said:


> Grand entrance, you say?
> 
> Well, before you even think of taking that first step, let me take you for a stroll in my pumpkin carriage and roll the red carpet for all to see.
> 
> This has to be an extravagant grand entrance.




To hell with the Pumkin Carriage!!!! Gimme the corvette!!!!:crazy:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

It's pumpkin or bupkis for you. Your only other option is the Nike Express.


----------



## sooner (Jun 30, 2009)

Trope said:


> It's pumpkin or bupkis for you. Your only other option is the Nike Express.



If the Nike express is running then ill take it over the pumkins.

I could use some exercise.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

sooner said:


> To hell with the Pumkin Carriage!!!! Gimme the corvette!!!!:crazy:


It is a corvette. I just call it my pumpkin carriage because it's orange. Gimme the keys back when you're done..k....k?


----------



## sooner (Jun 30, 2009)

Res said:


> It is a corvette. I just call it my pumpkin carriage because it's orange. Gimme the keys back when you're done..k....k?



Well, i don't like orange. Go spray paint it red with blue flames then bring it back.


----------



## s1ng4m3 (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome! I'm new myself.  These cats around here are pretty cool.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

s1ng4m3 said:


> Welcome! I'm new myself.  These cats around here are pretty cool.













RAWR


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

Do i KNOW YOU?!?! you seem so familiar! 

No but seriously now ENTP.org is getting as lame as a giraffe. No, as lame as that joke.


----------



## Rushing Wind (Jun 22, 2009)

DOWN BOY!

Wait--I thought all ENTPs are waiting for their GOLDEN SHIP to come in..................... actually no, that's the INFP. The ENTP sees the golden ship from afar, grabs a canoe, and commandeers the golden ship for himself :laughing:

Welcome, bro.


----------



## sooner (Jun 30, 2009)

Munchies said:


> Do i KNOW YOU?!?! you seem so familiar!
> 
> No but seriously now entp org is getting as lame as a giraffe. No, as lame as that joke.



It is Munch, it just doesn't have enough interaction with the other types. I always like to toy with the lower peoples.:laughing:


----------



## Kamajama (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey Visionary, can you tell me how trusting you are of other people?


----------



## sooner (Jun 30, 2009)

Kamajama said:


> Hey Visionary, can you tell me how trusting you are of other people?



What is trust? I cant even trust doubled up condoms anymore.:angry:


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

Kamajama said:


> Hey Visionary, can you tell me how trusting you are of other people?


Well that depends on what my intuition tells me about you. If you look and act trust worthy, you are trusted until proven untrustworthy.


----------



## sooner (Jun 30, 2009)

I am amazing


----------



## treesee (Jun 14, 2009)

Hello children?.......... Dad?


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## likeSEEPINGwater (Feb 22, 2009)

actual, (some of us, or probably just me from my angle) would like to see weather america has rotted you in some way...
trust us, it is easy to see, .... there have been some big holes knocked out in these caverns by previous entps
(u can't have enough snakes when u need them,.... so welcome if u fit the description....snake is the Perseus system thing)


----------

